# My pitiful naked (clipped) goaties! Hahahaha!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some of my clipped goats, I will add photos as I clip more of them!

Here is Robin, she doesn't mind being a fur-less rat :lol: 









And here are Robin and Janna together. Janna hates being without her fuzz.









And sweet little Peach. 









And how could I forget the boys?









I think I am going to clip Ginger tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They look good! Isn't it funny how some act as though you've taken their dignity away? Hahaha Some don't seem to mind but others act like its the end of the world. Most of mine have been good about it.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

They are sure pretty & ready for the show. Well handsome for the boys, don't want them to feel insulted by being called pretty- LOL :wink: . Good luck at the show & I'll see you there.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Blue was being very pouty about losing his fur lol. 

Oh and Lamb Chop will be here tonight!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They look so nice all clipped!

Can't wait till it is warm enough here to clip.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!! I love them all shiny and sleek! :drool:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: <-- love that face.

So make me jealous and tell me just what the temps are around there! I so need to move out of New England! :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It actually isn't tooo warm 50-60. Everyone got double layer coats on after I took those photos. I don't need any sick goaties!


----------

